# Quincy Illinois Gamer Looking For Group



## DragonsHeart80 (May 29, 2004)

I will be moving to Quincy soon, and I am looking for a gaming group.  I have been a gamer for 13 years.  I have played D&D 2nd-3.5 ED, WW, and BESM.

I am looking for a group playing anything, I will learn.


----------

